# MIchigan Sub Contractors Needed



## JennyB (Jan 18, 2005)

Looking for snow sub contractors in the following Michigan Cities: Battle Creek, Clare and Paw Paw. Must be available 24/7, have salting capability and carry commercial liability insurance. PLease contact Dan Schulte at Grass Gators 734-279-5260 or by cell at 734-777-2796. Can e mail at [email protected].


----------



## JennyB (Jan 18, 2005)

We are also in need of a snow subcontractor in Ludington, MI. Please respond according to post above.
Thanks!


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

interested in the clare properties. what can i do to help you?


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

09dieselguy;1093064 said:


> interested in the clare properties. what can i do to help you?


Probably (contact Dan Schulte at Grass Gators 734-279-5260 or by cell at 734-777-2796. Can e mail at [email protected].) like she advised in her first post !!!!

I will be contacting him about the B.C. area !!!


----------

